
Are You Qualified To Be One of Google’s 2,000 New Hires? - chanux
http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/11/21/are-you-qualified-to-be-one-of-googles-2000-new-hires/
======
chanux
I was kinda amused to see the manhole problem there.

(because I read this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1866305> )

------
lukesandberg
does anyone get the trick to #9: "Mike has $20 more than Todd. How much does
each have given that combined they have $21 between them. You can't use
fractions in the answer. "

i assume that the answer is not that you give the solution in cents (so no
fractions) or something like that...

